
Ask HN:  Review my Startup, Thumbtack - thumbtack
Our goal is to help you find, compare and book local service providers. Think of us as Craigslist meets Yelp meets eBay. We've been at it for a while, and you guys will be some of the first to take a look. Let us know what you think!<p>www.thumbtack.com<p>Also, we're looking to hire a front-end ninja in case you or anyone you know might be interested. Thanks.
======
kyro
Nice clean design. How does your site compare to Yext and compete with what
they're doing? Also, how did you obtain that domain?

<http://www.thumbtack.com>

~~~
dwynings
More importantly, what are you doing to differentiate yourself from
<http://www.redbeacon.com/> ?

~~~
mlz
on redbeacon, the only thing you as a consumer can do is put in a wanted ad.
you can do this on thumbtack--see: <http://www.thumbtack.com/postwanted>.

what you can't do on redbeacon is browse service providers' profiles.
redbeacon seems to want to segregate the two sides so that they can arbitrage
the leads, but it leads to an incomplete user experience.

on thumbtack you can post a wanted ad or browse an available service and book
people directly.

------
qhoxie
A quick UX note: I think it would be a good idea to use a more appropriate
cursor style on the mileage slider.

Otherwise, nice clean design.

------
cgherb911
I'm not familiar with the space. But let's say I want to outsource an iphone
app development, Would I use your service? Is there another service your
competing against for these kind of requests?

As someone constantly on the look out for development people to outsource
parts of projects to, this could be very helpful. The problem I see is that
there are professional and unprofessional services combined. Nevertheless,
Having a place where I could post an RFQ and have 4 local professionals
respond immediately while not getting bombarded with junk mail would be great!

~~~
mlz
We're going after local services much more than virtual or outsourced
services. There are some fairly established players in the freelance space for
outsourced technical work -- eLance, oDesk, RentACoder, and many more.

~~~
cgherb911
It seems like you've successfully niched yourself. I'm interested in what your
sustainable competitive advantage is? If you don't want to post this on the
forum shoot me an email chris@phonehalo.com

